# Runaway rabbit



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My neighbour had her garden fenced last week (6ft fences), one of the main reasons was so she could allow the rabbits to have free range play sessions. This morning one of them has dug a hole under the fence and gone missing. She (and most of us neighbours) have been looking for her but shes just dissapeared. She managed to catch the other rabbit but there is no sign of Daisy, has anyone got any tips for finding a lost rabbit? Personally Im really worried that she hasnt been spotted by anyone but its a back garden so its unlikely that shes been taken by a human, we haven seen a fox around and the only cat ever seen in that garden is in the vets at the moment. Are there any lost rabbit websites where you can log a missing animal?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know about any websites tbh. 
I've heard alot of the time, they come back through the same hole if they are OK. 
Has she got something she can put some bedding and some of her favourite food in? Then just keep a look out really, if it makes an appearance in the garden, avoid the rabbit, put something over the hole then try to catch it.
Not sure how you would find it/catch it if not, especially if you have fields nearby 

*Heidi*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> I don't know about any websites tbh.
> I've heard alot of the time, they come back through the same hole if they are OK.
> Has she got something she can put some bedding and some of her favourite food in? Then just keep a look out really, if it makes an appearance in the garden, avoid the rabbit, put something over the hole then try to catch it.
> Not sure how you would find it/catch it if not, especially if you have fields nearby
> ...


We do have fields but they are a fair walk away, you would have to pass several streets to get there so Im surprised she isnt still around very locally. I'll get her to pop a box in the garden so she has somewhere to shelter if she comes back to visit her sister, she cant leave the hutch open as the sister will escape.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

What does the back garden back onto? If it was another garden you could try and figure out how it got out of that garden too. 

When my rabbit used to go missing we used to leave the hole open so that he could still get back. It was a little different as he was a wild rabbit an uncle bought for me as a gift :/ and so he was more aware of his surroundings and had a good sense of direction. 

The only other things I can suggest is to put some posters up around the area. I'm sure she'll be found munching on a neighbours flowers. I'd also look under hedges. You'll probably find she's gone too far and got a little scared and hid. Maybe around rescue centers to see if a rabbit matching her description has been bought in.

I hope you find her soon. Good luck!


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

There's a missing pets website. It's mainly cats and dogs but you can put any other animal on there as well. 

Poor bunny. Silly things don't know where they are best off do they. Hope they find it soon.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes surrounded at the back by gardens but the rabbit actually dug into my garden, the gate was open though so she must have got through there into who knows where . I dont mind leaving the gate open till shes home again though, and the hole is still there in the hope that she pops back through. I dont know if we have any local rabbit rescues but I'll pass on the info to her owner.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

personally I dont thinks its wise to let them free range unsupervised they can get themselves into all sorts of trouble and birds of pray are on the rise with the reductions in pesticides let alone the urban fox, feral cats will also go for rabbits and travel distances. 

I would just leave out some food for her and dont block the hole up so she can get back


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> personally I dont thinks its wise to let them free range unsupervised they can get themselves into all sorts of trouble and birds of pray are on the rise with the reductions in pesticides let alone the urban fox, feral cats will also go for rabbits and travel distances.


Me neither, Ive been assured by my neighbour that the rabbits can see off any cat though, and no foxes have been seen so as they arent my buns I cant say anymore about it . I would have been a nervous wreck doing it if they were my buns.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

any news on the missing bun today?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Check in random places, like in flower pots. The rabbits we get bought into the centre always seem to have been found in a flower pot!

I hope she's home soon. It must be so worrying.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No sign of her anywhere, not even a sighting. Its looking like shes been picked up by someone so hopefully they will see the notices or find out some other way that she belongs to someone and is wanted.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Still no sign of her?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No sign at all, with the rubbish weather weve had I hope shes somewhere safe


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

What kind of rabbit is she?


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption

This has all the rabbit adoption centres in the country. Hopefully you'll have some luck. As far as I can see there are only 4 in West Yorkshire.

This one I don't think is on the list for some reason... Available rabbits - Animals available for adoption

I really hope you find her soon.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for those links Minion, she wasnt on any of the sites but Im going to take the list round to her owner so she can give them a ring and see if she hasnt made it to the site yet. I think shes called a Dutch rabbit, shes got browny gingery sides to her head and a white bit that goes between that, shes a really pretty rabbit and so sweet, I just hope shes safe wherever she is, everyone is on the lookout for her


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Has the owner contacted all the vets in the area with a description just in case she gets taken in?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Has the owner contacted all the vets in the area with a description just in case she gets taken in?


I know that at least three of the local vets have already been contacted (because I was told they already knew when I rang them ) so I imagine shes contacted the others as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope she turns up soon, with the weather the way it is she is probably in hiding.

Sounds silly but have neighbours garages and sheds been checked (well at least asked if they can be checked, they might be a bit annoyed if you did it without their permission :lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I hope she turns up soon, with the weather the way it is she is probably in hiding.
> 
> Sounds silly but have neighbours garages and sheds been checked (well at least asked if they can be checked, they might be a bit annoyed if you did it without their permission :lol


I dont know if theyve been checked but all the neighbours are aware that shes missing so Im sure they will think to check them, she cant really get into them anyway, there are no sheds and the garages are all kept locked so I doubt shes in any of them.


----------

